# calculators at shoots?



## hawaiian-archer (Feb 18, 2009)

I will be going to darrington and I am wondering will I be able to use my calculator to figure out my cut. Also what setting do I put the calculator on to get the correct cut? Thanks


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

You can use anything you want to figure cuts. I'm not smart enough to tell you what to set a pocket calculator on to get cuts, if that's what you're talking about. I can tell you that you're going to see a lot of Nikon Archer's Choice rangefinders . I'm still in the stone age and use an inclinometer and my Archer's advantage to figure mine, but I can see the Nikon in my future.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Print this cosine chart out and carry it with you. Basically, if you can get the angle number right then the number shown can be used to calculate the cut.

Example of how to use it for a 45yd target with 25 degree down angle. Look at the chart and see the cosine is .906. That means the cut is .094, or basically 10%. Take 10% off 45 and shoot it for 41.

If I shoot a good shot and it hits high or low I immediately adjust my sight. I see no sense in taking multiple shots to prove to myself that I've missed a cut.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

hawaiian-archer said:


> I will be going to darrington and I am wondering will I be able to use my calculator to figure out my cut. Also what setting do I put the calculator on to get the correct cut? Thanks


There is a Darrington Cut Book, if you can find one..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> There is a Darrington Cut Book, if you can find one..


Try to get hold of Crystal Parker of Darrington Archers.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

hawaiian-archer said:


> I will be going to darrington and I am wondering will I be able to use my calculator to figure out my cut. Also what setting do I put the calculator on to get the correct cut? Thanks


If you are not familiar with the mathematics involved, you need to buy a special calculator with a button marked "cut".


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

JayMc said:


> Print this cosine chart out and carry it with you. Basically, if you can get the angle number right then the number shown can be used to calculate the cut.
> 
> Example of how to use it for a 45yd target with 25 degree down angle. Look at the chart and see the cosine is .906. That means the cut is .094, or basically 10%. Take 10% off 45 and shoot it for 41.
> 
> If I shoot a good shot and it hits high or low I immediately adjust my sight. I see no sense in taking multiple shots to prove to myself that I've missed a cut.


Thank you! I have been trying to find one of those, and it fits on the back of my Ipod touch perfectly...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

x-hunta said:


> Thank you! I have been trying to find one of those, and it fits on the back of my Ipod touch perfectly...


If you've got an iPod Touch, all you need to do is install Archer's Mark (AM) and not only will your marks from 6 yards to 100 yards be generated for you, AM can use the built in clinometer and compute your "cut" for you.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If you've got an iPod Touch, all you need to do is install Archer's Mark (AM) and not only will your marks from 6 yards to 100 yards be generated for you, AM can use the built in clinometer and compute your "cut" for you.


*:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

Wouldn't shoot without one now......welllll without Mr. Lucky looking up my marks for me... :wink:*

.


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

Would ranging it with an angle compensating range finder not be the easiest?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

cshive said:


> Would ranging it with an angle compensating range finder not be the easiest?


That will give you the yardage, but you still have to look on your marks card to find the correct mark for that yardage. With AM, it tells you the mark and if you'd like to know, it will also show you the yardage to "shoot as".


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Pessimistic Lee... read what the guy said. He asked about an "angle compensating" rangefinder. Yes, that would be the simplest way. :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Hey Pessimistic Lee... read what the guy said. He asked about an "angle compensating" rangefinder. Yes, that would be the simplest way. :darkbeer:


And Mr. Used To Shoot :tongue: how about reading what I wrote. 

The angle compensating range finder is going to give you the yardage after compensating for the angle. It will be the yardage - not the mark. So if you're standing at the 80 yard stake on the Hill your angle compensating range finder is probably going to tell you to shoot it as 77 yards. So now you look on your marks card for the correct mark for 77 yards.

With AM, you simply shoot the angle while using the 80 yards mark and it will tell you what the adjusted mark is. If you are curious as to what yardage that mark responds to, it will tell you that as well.

Of course, if you'd come out and play sometimes, you might learn something new. :wink:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Man, I thought I had you on that one!!! You are right about used to shoot. Maybe one day when I am an old man, I will have the time to shoot as much as you do!


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

Will AM work on the DROID X by verizon?


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Bobbyson1a said:


> Will AM work on the DROID X by verizon?


Soon....Its in Beta


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And Mr. Used To Shoot :tongue: how about reading what I wrote.
> 
> The angle compensating range finder is going to give you the yardage after compensating for the angle. It will be the yardage - not the mark. So if you're standing at the 80 yard stake on the Hill your angle compensating range finder is probably going to tell you to shoot it as 77 yards. So now you look on your marks card for the correct mark for 77 yards.
> 
> ...


I use both.. both work.. :chortle: I normally use a mark card, rather than a tape, so.. either way, I'm gonna mostly use my mark card, except on an obvious cut target where I'll either whip out my rangefinder, or my iPod and get a cut mark, look at my mark card if it's the rangefinder, or just adjust if its the AM value. Orrrrr.. just figure I need to take a few clicks off and wing it.. :lol:

I do like Archer's Mark though, took my bow out for it's first shoot this weekend after a bit of rebuilding..(and a two month break) :embara: :lol: and only had a good 40 and 60 mark to input for my field/hunter marks. My marks (all except a couple of bunny marks), the 11yd to 80 marks were spot on.. shot a new PB on Sat as a result of AM and trusting it..


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

Stihlpro said:


> Soon....Its in Beta




Thanks John.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bobbyson1a said:


> Will AM work on the DROID X by verizon?





Stihlpro said:


> Soon....Its in Beta





Bobbyson1a said:


> Thanks John.


Hmmm,
Somebody know something I don't even with my being in contact with the AM developers a couple of time every week?

To the best of my knowledge, AM will not be developed for any platform other than iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad. 

HOWEVER, there is a web version being developed that will run on any "device" that has internet access. This will be marks generation only and will not take advantage of any built in clinometer if one should exist on the device being used.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm,
> Somebody know something I don't even with my being in contact with the AM developers a couple of time every week?
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, AM will not be developed for any platform other than iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad.
> ...


From a reliable source I was told they were given a copy to test. It is running on the Droid platform. Maybe it is what you are describing. The phone does have internet access 24/7.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Stihlpro said:


> From a reliable source I was told they were given a copy to test. It is running on the Droid platform. Maybe it is what you are describing. The phone does have internet access 24/7.


Just sent Scott (BowDadToo) an email. Scott is the primary developer for AM - will let you know what he says.


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That will give you the yardage, but you still have to look on your marks card to find the correct mark for that yardage. With AM, it tells you the mark and if you'd like to know, it will also show you the yardage to "shoot as".


If you have a sight tape made by AA or any other program and you sight that sight tape in with your range finder then when you range it on an angle and it gives you the yardage, since your sight tape is sighted to that rangefinder it will still shoot what it says if its on an angle or flat ground. Seems you guys make this too much work.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

cshive said:


> If you have a sight tape made by AA or any other program and you sight that sight tape in with your range finder then when you range it on an angle and it gives you the yardage, since your sight tape is sighted to that rangefinder it will still shoot what it says if its on an angle or flat ground. Seems you guys make this too much work.


Sight tapes are for rookies. :wink: You got to have all the gadgets to play this game. :tongue:


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sight tapes are for rookies. :wink: You got to have all the gadgets to play this game. :tongue:


:thumbs_up


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*What if?*



cshive said:


> If you have a sight tape made by AA or any other program and you sight that sight tape in with your range finder then when you range it on an angle and it gives you the yardage, since your sight tape is sighted to that rangefinder it will still shoot what it says if its on an angle or flat ground. Seems you guys make this too much work.


what if you step up to the first target range it and it says 60yds and you set your site for that and your first arrow hits 4" low what to do what to do????


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

xring1 said:


> what if you step up to the first target range it and it says 60yds and you set your site for that and your first arrow hits 4" low what to do what to do????


Unless you spend a lot of time figuring out your equipment and know what to adjust for, just aim in the 4 high and it should go in the middle.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*???*



NockOn said:


> Unless you spend a lot of time figuring out your equipment and know what to adjust for, just aim in the 4 high and it should go in the middle.


youre yanking my chain right???


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Easier to aim off then to try to figure out what to adjust for. Speaking with some of the top field shooters at the FITA Worlds this summer and not all but a lot of them do it that way. Shoot 4" low, aim 4" higher. Simple.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Wow!*

I allways thought thats what all those knobs and micro adjustment stuff was for! you mean you dont know how far to move your site at a given distance to move the arrow from the PRO line to the spot????


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

To tell you honestly, no I don't. Maybe in time I will try to sort it out but I've changed bows just about every summer for the last 3 years and they all shoot different speed so I would have to relearn everytime. I think my time was better spent working on other issues. Honestly though shooting the other side does work and works quite well. Especially in FITA Field where the first day is unmarked. Learning to guage the targets was enough work for me this summer.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

xring1 said:


> what if you step up to the first target range it and it says 60yds and you set your site for that and your first arrow hits 4" low what to do what to do????


Well, I personally would chalk that arrow up to a BAD shot since misjudging the hill, either up or down, would cause a high shot everytime. 

I guess you would get out your "add" chart and see what that tells you to put your sight on??  If you range the shot at 60, there isn't a hill or valley in the world that would cause you to shoot your next arrow at 61 or more yards for your other three arrows. (Although on a very slight rise, at long distances, you can expect to shoot a "bit" low, but never as much as 4 inches.)

On the other hand, I know if I shoot my first shot and it hits 4 inches high (that's a lot at any distance, by the way) then I know I have the cut wrong. I know that my arrows are dropping an inch per yard at about 40 yards. So, if the shot is a 20 yarder, I'd cut about 8 yards (like I said, a 4" miss is a bunch), and if the shot was the 60 yarder, I'd cut about three yards to make up for the 4" high and let them fly. All this is irrelevant though because I'd hope to figure the cut after finding the angle a lot closer than a 4inch miss. If my first shot is on the edge of the bull, I'd more than likely just try to aim just inside the top instead of moving my sight though. 

Jeremiah


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*most times*



Ohio_3Der said:


> Well, I personally would chalk that arrow up to a BAD shot since misjudging the hill, either up or down, would cause a high shot everytime.
> 
> I guess you would get out your "add" chart and see what that tells you to put your sight on??  If you range the shot at 60, there isn't a hill or valley in the world that would cause you to shoot your next arrow at 61 or more yards for your other three arrows. (Although on a very slight rise, at long distances, you can expect to shoot a "bit" low, but never as much as 4 inches.)
> 
> ...


when I said 4" low I meant from center of the spot not the edge,so the arrow would only be 1 1/2" from the scoring line and what I was really asking is would you move your site? go ahead and shoot another arrow or what???


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*double check*

Zap it again to confirm 60 yards, check your sight setting then chuck another arrow. If it is touching your first shaft, aim at the mirror image of the impact on the other side of the spot.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Move site!*

Maybe its just me but if I thought I made a good shot first thing I would do is make sure my site is set where its supposta be , recheck the yardage and then if everything was ok move my site, to many things can and do change all the time! I never have held off the spot and dont know why anyone would enless you were shooting with fixed pins , dosent sound like a good habit to get in to, but everyone is different do what works for you I guess.

Dale


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

xring1 said:


> Maybe its just me but if I thought I made a good shot first thing I would do is make sure my site is set where its supposta be , recheck the yardage and then if everything was ok move my site, to many things can and do change all the time! I never have held off the spot and dont know why anyone would enless you were shooting with fixed pins , dosent sound like a good habit to get in to, but everyone is different do what works for you I guess.
> 
> Dale


What he said :thumbs_up


----------

